# Pettles and pines



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

are you still taking customers? I have a friend that lives in spalding lake who's guy dumped already. he called and gave there money back. She also has a lot on main street right by the entrance by spalding lake. It's a small store front. I don't have anything up there and my route is very tight. email me at [email protected] if you want the accounts.


----------

